# trompeta del tractor



## blue smile

Necesito saber que es trompeta del coche. Por favor dame la definición en espańol o en ingles.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Sines

La trompeta del coche puede ser la bocina, el claxon...pero no estoy seguro. Alguien sabe?


----------



## Grekh

Sí, es el claxón (horn in english)


----------



## blue smile

Si puede ser pero me interesa el uso de este termino para defenir algo que podemos relacionar con  la frase "eje de la trompeta"


----------



## Sines

A lo mejor trompeta del coche es una parte del mismo, alguna pieza mecánica o algo así. No soy muy experto en coches, pero creo que aquí en España el término trompeta del coche no es muy utilizado...es probable que sea de América.

Pero por el contexto y por la forma de una trompeta...¿podría ser el tubo de escape?

(tubo de escape: es el tubo que tienen los coches detrás normalmente por donde el coche expulsa los gases procedentes de la combustión de la gasolina)


----------



## lapachis8

Por favor,
contexto con texto.
saludos


----------



## blue smile

Contexto: Debido a la gran variabilidad de modelos de traktores antiguos existentes, la estructura calculada es amarrada en el unico punto comun y resistente de todos ellos; la trompeta de las ruedas posteriores"


----------



## ordequin

¿Entonces podría ser el "eje" de las ruedas posteriores? Pero que yo sepa, ninguna carga ni remolque se amarra a los ejes.
Necesitamos la ayuda de un mecánico-linguista!


----------



## Edwin

blue smile said:
			
		

> Necesito saber que es trompeta del coche. Por favor dame la definición en espańol o en ingles.
> Gracias de antemano.



Quizás este artículo te ayudaría. Mira Figura 4. Es un dibujo que tiene que ver con el eje de la trompeta.  Yo no puedo entenderlo pero quizás puedas tu.  

http://www.cfnavarra.es/insl/doc/tractores/Instrucciones.PDF


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Puede ser esto:
retén de cárter = trompeta = *trumpet*
Ver foto:
http://i22.ebayimg.com/04/i/05/45/ag/6f_2.JPG

Encontré un diccionario de mecánica en español, inglés y francés:

http://www.el4x4.com/spa/item/26.html


----------

